# malaysia work permit



## vinodr (Jul 17, 2014)

can any one tell me,what is the age limit of Malaysia work permit ?

thanks in advance


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

*work permit*



vinodr said:


> can any one tell me,what is the age limit of Malaysia work permit ?
> 
> thanks in advance


for low category work permits the limit is 45 years.
but for dp10 work permit the limit is too high.


----------

